# A+ Certification



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am currently attending Washington County Career Center in Marietta, OH and I am taking a class on IT Support Services. I would like to talk to some A+ Certified People and maybe some other A+ Trainees. I can't wait to speak to you and learn what I need to learn to become A+ Certified. :grin:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Umm... how about looking here: http://www.simulationexams.com/practice-test/aplus.htm

It's an A+ Practice test.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

i would suggest u read the books before testing ur knowledge...justa thought :tongue:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have a lot of background in computers (hardware and software), the test is not that difficult. Of course, I've been in the business for about 25+ years so a lot of it comes naturally.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

the test was pretty easy for me too......after i studied


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*A+ Core Hardware Exam Approaching*

The A+ Core Hardware Exam is coming up sometime before Dec. 23rd. I am currently repairing a 1980's peice of crap computer from ABS with an Intel Pentium 1 Processor in it. There are 2 Hard Disks, one is 3 Gbs and the other is 2 Gbs. I have deal with the owner that if I can get it running and get the data off the Hard Disks that he will give me a contract that will make me the official technician for his Insurance Company. This is a great oppurtunity for me to get started in the business and get some practice for the A+ Core Hardware Exam. I need some help with this one guys. I am learning alot about the Core Systems of different computers at the Career Center, but I still need to get advice and pointers from some trained professionals. crazijoe, you have been in the industry for 25+ years and have quite a few qualifications that I want to get. If it is alright with you I would like to keep in contact with you on a regular basis kind of as a Mentor. I'm sure that with your help and the help of all the other great technicians on this forum I can pass my A+ Exam and go on to get my Net+ next year and my Cisqo (I think I spelled that wrong) once I graduate from High School. Thanks for giving me a shout out and giving me some advice. Please keep posting in this thread cause I could really use the help guyz. Thanks from a 16 year old potential Technician.:sayyes:


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, some of you may know that I have been busy in other threads latley but I'm back and really need some resources. I am currently reading "A+ Complete: Study Guide Third Edition" by: David Groth from Sybex. It is my text book at the Career Center. I am also using the sample test website which HenryVI suggested. I could still use some help especially on the Basics of Networking. I am currently working on a few different computers at home that I use as study guides for Troubleshooting, Building, Repairing, and Upgrading sections of the test. Thnx for any help that someone can give me.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I did do some classes on Cisco CCNA. I opted not to test for it because my present employement doesn't use Cisco routers or switches and I didn't like the fact of testing every 3 years. I actually would rather see Cisco change their testing to per equipment or IOS version.


----------



## qwertyjpc (Jun 22, 2005)

Is it better to study on your own a big fat A + book or take two classes with hands on training?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This really depends on how much background you have. I would try some online test to see where you are at. Measureup and Transcender has some good tests, a bit pricey but a good way to see what level knowledge you are. It will let you know if you are good to go or need to study more.

http://www.measureup.com/
http://www.transcender.com/default.aspx


----------



## jiki (Nov 24, 2005)

*Use learning and simulation software*

Hi, 
I think the best way to learn for the A+ test, is to use learning and simulation software. You can find it on Google.


Bye




ITechnician45 said:


> I am currently attending Washington County Career Center in Marietta, OH and I am taking a class on IT Support Services. I would like to talk to some A+ Certified People and maybe some other A+ Trainees. I can't wait to speak to you and learn what I need to learn to become A+ Certified. :grin:


----------



## fender357 (Dec 25, 2005)

I was wondering if the CompTIA A+ test is going to be changed any time soon? It seems like the test they are currently giving is from 2003. The book I've been reading was writen then and there seems to be some newer tech not in it. 

I'm trying to get to some sort of Networking job. I thought it would be best to start off with an A+ cert just to get a good backround on what I'd be working with. I had just a little bit of previous knoledge, but not much. Then I figured I'd start working for the Networking + cert.
Is there anything else out there I should be looking into that will be usefull to have in a networking profession?

(and any books anyone could recomend)


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

Cisqo and CCNA I know are important for Networking careers. I am more into PC Servicing so maybe you should look into the Networking Threads and see if anyone there as anything to say. I know a few ppl like crazijoe know good resources for Networking but definetly look into Cisqo and CCNA.


----------



## NWPhotog (Nov 26, 2005)

fender357 said:


> I was wondering if the CompTIA A+ test is going to be changed any time soon? It seems like the test they are currently giving is from 2003. The book I've been reading was writen then and there seems to be some newer tech not in it.
> 
> I'm trying to get to some sort of Networking job. I thought it would be best to start off with an A+ cert just to get a good backround on what I'd be working with. I had just a little bit of previous knoledge, but not much. Then I figured I'd start working for the Networking + cert.
> Is there anything else out there I should be looking into that will be usefull to have in a networking profession?
> ...


Comptia is just now (Jan. 15th) starting to design the next version of the A+ test. I would guess it will be approximately one year before it is implemented.


----------



## fender357 (Dec 25, 2005)

So when that new version of the test comes out, would I have to retake the test if I've already passed the current CompTIA?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

fender357 said:


> So when that new version of the test comes out, would I have to retake the test if I've already passed the current CompTIA?


No


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Comptia tests you do not have to retake to keep the certs. The same is with Microsoft. However with Microsoft tests, If you pass the exams for the 2000 server MCSE then that does not mean you are certified for Windows 2003 server MCSE. You have to take upgrade exams for Win2K3 MCSE which there are 2 of.
So If someone says they are a MCSE ask them for what NT, 2000, or 2003. 

Cisco certs must be renewed every 3 years. 

And yes, my MCSA + Messaging means I am certified for Win2K3 with specialization in Exchange.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*TechPrep Project*

Ok guys, I'm back but this time with a request for help but not with a computer problem. I am doing TechPrep at the WCCC which is a program designed for people to get money for college simply by competing with other schools in our area. My friend Bobby and myself are working on a TechPrep Showcase project entitled "Building and Optimizing A PC." The judges are juding the events based on the following points: How knowledgable is the contestant of their material, How well have they mastered the required skills, and Was the Presentation of the knowledge exciting and explanative? I need ideas on how to present the project. The first 3 points I can only rely on Bobby and myself. However the last point I can rely on you guyz for some ideas. Let me know if you got any ideas we have been given an 8' x 8' space with one table and electricity to perform this project. We have 10 minutes to present it. Evaluate this situation and respond as soon as possible so that I may take your responses into consideration and figure out how to do the project. The TechPrep Showcase is March 17th, so I have 1 1/2 months to prepare the project. I will be starting on the project next week on Tuesday. Please let me hear your ideas. Thank You and I aploigize for this being so long but it was necessary in order to ask this favor properly. Thanx in advance for any and all help.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Do they give you any components, parts, products or any other resources? Or do you have to supply that yourself?


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Supplies*

We have to supply the parts and everything however we were able to talk our teacher Mr. Bichard into letting us use the school's components and other stuff we might need.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well guyz, we just started our OS section of the A+ Certification and I hope to learn just as much here as in the Core Hardware section. If anyone has some A+ OS advice for me I am all ears. Also, sorry I havent been on for awhile but my internet was down I wasnt in school. Long story short I got framed for doing drugs on school property and had to serve 10 days OSS. It was straightened out though and I am now making up my 10 days of lost grades. Thanks guyz for all the help thus far.


----------

